# Breakfast on the go!



## mdprepper

I am making this for breakfast today. My son had a few friends sleep over, so I don't think I will have any left to freeze.

12 slices bacon
8 eggs
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
pinch of salt
1/4 tsp black pepper

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Mix together the eggs, salt, pepper and cheese with a fork. Spray non stick spray in 12 muffin tins. Wrap each piece of bacon inside the sides of each muffin cup. That will be like your liner that everything will be nested in.
Fill each bacon lined muffin cup 3/4 of the way with the egg mixture.

Bake for 30-35 minutes, until the egg cups are golden brown. Stick a toothpick down in the center to make sure the egg is done.
Use a knife to scoop them out of the tins.

Serve immediately or freeze them for later in the month.

Recipe can be found here: http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/category/recipes/dairy/eggcheese


----------



## NaeKid

Looks good, so, I decided to try it this morning. A couple of small changes, because I use a toaster-oven that only fits a 6-cup muffin-pan, I used that. I tried it with 6 eggs and it turns out that there is about 1/2 egg too much to fit in the cups with the bacon, so, next round will be 5 eggs.

I used different spices as I do not have black-pepper or salt in the house. I used some garlic powder, some onion powder, some red chilli seeds and some carawray seed.

I blended it all together with a little bit of milk, poured it into the bacon-wrapped muffin-cups, sprinkled three-cheese-mix over the egg and placed it all in my toaster-oven to bake at 350° as suggested.

In about an hour I'll report back on my breakfast as it is baking right now and I am just waiting on the dinger! :wave:

_Edit-to-add:_ I couldn't figure out where the IN was and where you wanted it to be ON. I finally realized it was in the title - members don't have the ability to edit titles, only the main-body of the message. I fixed it for ya.


----------



## Freyadog

NaeKid, Am interested in your experiment. I also use a toaster-oven. When you report back please let me know where in the oven(ie middle or bottom) you set the rack to cook them. TIA


----------



## Claymore5150

This sounds YUMMY!!!!! (I looooooooove bacon!)

Speaking of bacon, I'm interested to hear how crispy the bacon is when it's done, or maybe if you can go a wee bit longer for crispier bacon.

I'm thinking a dash of basil, garlic salt, and pepper. (rubbing hands like an evil genius with a new plan to take over the tri state area)


----------



## mdprepper

When I made this the first time the bacon did not come out crispy at all. I happen to like my bacon a little chewy (gross according to my family). I made it again this morning. This time I pre cooked (alright, I defrosted it in the microwave a little too long) the bacon a little and the bacon was crispier. Again, nothing left to freeze.


----------



## BillS

All you need to go with it are some blueberry muffins.


----------



## NaeKid

Freyadog - I have a Black-Decker toaster oven in my downstairs kitchenette and a Proctor-Silex toaster oven in my upstairs kitchen. Picture of my upstairs toaster oven and 6-cup muffin-tin shown attached that I cooked my breakfast-muffins in.

What I found was that it was very good. Next time I make it, I will probably put in a little more onion-powder and garlic-powder (1 tsp of each), the same amount of red chilli seeds (1/2 tsp) and skip on the carawray seed. The bacon is done exactly the way I like it - SaskatchewanBacon - soft enough to roll around a fork like a piece of spagetti!

The others loved the flavour, but, insist that I fry-n-dry the bacon first and then crush it into bacon-bits before mixing it all together in the muffin tin.

Overall, it is considered a winner with some slight changes for the next round.

Recipe for next round

Ingredients:

5 eggs scrambled in a bowl
2 tbsp milk
1 tsp onion powder (not salt)
1 tsp garlic powder (not salt)
1/2 tsp red chilli (like you sprinkle on a pizza)

6 strips of raw bacon (if wrapping around the cup)

Sprinkles of shredded cheese-mix

Directions:

Whip eggs, milk, spices in bowl and set-aside
Wrap fresh bacon on edge around muffin-tin
Fill cup with scrambled-egg mixture
Sprinkle "just enough" cheese over egg allowing it to settle
Bake at 350°F for 30 to 35 minutes (I baked for 30 minutes) - eggs will "muffin-top" over the pan


Alternate directions:

Fry bacon in cast-iron pan till crispy. Remove from bacon-grease and dry on paper-towel. Use rolling-pin to crush bacon in cookie-pan and bake at 400°F for 15 to 20 minutes. Re-crush with rolling-pin till you have the right consistancy for home-made bacon-bits. Alternate, purchase real-bacon bacon-bits premade in a store.
Whip eggs, milk, spices in bowl and then stir-in cooled bacon-bits
Sprinkle cheese on top
Bake at 350°F for 30 to 35 minutes - eggs will "muffin-top" over the pan.


----------



## Jezcruzen

I do something like that except in a cast iron fry pan. I call it "train wreck".

I will try the muffin pans.


----------



## mdprepper

NaeKid said:


> The bacon is done exactly the way I like it - SaskatchewanBacon - soft enough to roll around a fork like a piece of spagetti!


I like that name for it! That is how I like mine too!


----------



## Freyadog

NaeKid said:


> Freyadog - I have a Black-Decker toaster oven in my downstairs kitchenette and a Proctor-Silex toaster oven in my upstairs kitchen. Picture of my upstairs toaster oven and 6-cup muffin-tin shown attached that I cooked my breakfast-muffins in.
> 
> What I found was that it was very good. Next time I make it, I will probably put in a little more onion-powder and garlic-powder (1 tsp of each), the same amount of red chilli seeds (1/2 tsp) and skip on the carawray seed. The bacon is done exactly the way I like it - SaskatchewanBacon - soft enough to roll around a fork like a piece of spagetti!
> 
> The others loved the flavour, but, insist that I fry-n-dry the bacon first and then crush it into bacon-bits before mixing it all together in the muffin tin.
> 
> Overall, it is considered a winner with some slight changes for the next round.
> 
> Recipe for next round
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 5 eggs scrambled in a bowl
> 2 tbsp milk
> 1 tsp onion powder (not salt)
> 1 tsp garlic powder (not salt)
> 1/2 tsp red chilli (like you sprinkle on a pizza)
> 
> 6 strips of raw bacon (if wrapping around the cup)
> 
> Sprinkles of shredded cheese-mix
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Whip eggs, milk, spices in bowl and set-aside
> Wrap fresh bacon on edge around muffin-tin
> Fill cup with scrambled-egg mixture
> Sprinkle "just enough" cheese over egg allowing it to settle
> Bake at 350°F for 30 to 35 minutes (I baked for 30 minutes) - eggs will "muffin-top" over the pan
> 
> Alternate directions:
> 
> Fry bacon in cast-iron pan till crispy. Remove from bacon-grease and dry on paper-towel. Use rolling-pin to crush bacon in cookie-pan and bake at 400°F for 15 to 20 minutes. Re-crush with rolling-pin till you have the right consistancy for home-made bacon-bits. Alternate, purchase real-bacon bacon-bits premade in a store.
> Whip eggs, milk, spices in bowl and then stir-in cooled bacon-bits
> Sprinkle cheese on top
> Bake at 350°F for 30 to 35 minutes - eggs will "muffin-top" over the pan.


thank you so much. This sounds like it will be a keeper for us. Just the two of us now so this is just the right amount. Thanks for the directions. Gonna go try this,


----------



## Claymore5150

I like the bacon bits idea!!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

This sounds awesome. I will try it this weekend. I do like crispy bacon though so i will set pan in oven while it prheats then spray and add ingredients. Im hoping the hot pan will crisp up the bacon pretty well at least on one side.


----------



## NaeKid

CBL - how did yours turn out with the pre-bake of the bacon in the muffin pan?


----------



## -prepper-

Mmmmmm my aunt use to make this for me  brings back some memories actually lol


----------



## Transplant

I make something like this but use hashbrowns and sausage. Spray 9x13 pan, layer hashbrowns, sausage, cheese, pour on eggs and back at 350 for about 45 mins or until eggs are set. IF and that is a big if there are left overs we use them the next day for breakfast burritos.


----------



## Transplant

Oh you can also turn a muffin pan upside down wrap bacon around it and back for about 10 mins then put the bacon inside the muffin cup and continue on with the recipe. I make BLT cups this way. Cook bacon around the outside of the muffin pan until crisp it makes a wonderful cup. Then mix lettuce and tomato with a little bit of ranch dressing and stuff each bacon cup with the lettuce/tomato makes great grab and go lunches.


----------



## Jason

MDPrepper, this sounds fantastic!


----------



## LincTex

NaeKid said:


> I do not have black-pepper or salt in the house.


WHAT?!?!? You are *NOT* a prepper!


----------



## kappydell

For our breakfasts on the run we simply make egg sandwiches...
1-2 eggs, fried hard
1 slice american cheese (if you like it)
1-2 slices deli-sliced (thin) ham
layer on bread as follows: egg, 1/2 slice cheese, ham, 1/2 slice cheese, other egg, then the other piece of bread.
Miracle Whip or mustard (or both) as desired, and eat on the run.
Simple, fast, and on the go for those days when making sos or bacon would take too long.


----------



## Sentry18

And this is how we make breakfast-on-the-go in my house thanks to Hamilton Beach.


----------

